# Sunday dink fest...



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Me, Hockey, and his daughter Victoria decided to take a run up to the nelle to give it a run. Hockey had an unpleasant run in with a cow that destroyed his truck on the way to powell a couple of weeks ago. He had the nice boat and I just happened to have a truck that could pull it.










The rumors were true the lake was bout 90% open water!










It was mighty cold about 22 degrees to start the morning. There was still snow on the side of the mountain.










The trolling started off really slow we made a loop from the PVC ramp to the opening of the Provo river arm. Hockey and Victoria are warm water fisher people and they were beginning to wonder if I was full of crap with this trolling thing. Luckily we finally hit paydirt:










Victoria hooks up:










Hockey gets one:










What the heck is the lure or the fish bigger?










All in all a bunch of dinks from 8-13 inches not what we were looking for but we didn't see any other boats hooking up so there was not skunkage. We got 9 to the boat, 6 are being put in the smoker as we speak and the other 3 are still swimming to grow up and get bigger. Not a bad way to spend a Sunday morning!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

I'm glad you guys were able to hook-up and go fishing.  

I don't see any weight on those lines, how deep were you guys trolling? And is that all you tried? 

Thanks for the report and nice pictures..


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

Glad to see you got out and did some fishing. 22 degrees? Brrr thats a cold start to the morning! At least you didnt get skunked and made new friends!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Uh oh...You've had a taste of the bigger boat. :shock: It's only a matter of time and talking the wife into it now, right? :twisted: 

Glad you got to pick on Jordanelle for a day. Too bad you didn't find those big browns and cutts, but it still sounds fun.


----------



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

Awesome report. Hockey's boat is nice no doubt. Glad you guys caught some, wish I would've been there. Next time...


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

I am sure we will go out again, it was just so strange we were not marking hardly any fish on the finder. He has a 115 hp so we did the bucket trick to slow it down. I usually catch all ranges of sizes of fish on the nelle so the dink fest surprised and alarmed me. LOAH the big boat is a couple of years out, mine will do the trick for a while.


----------



## MarkM (Sep 7, 2007)

I made it up to Jorndanell as well Sunday morning with my wife and daughter. It was pretty cold!! The fishing was ok though, we trolled around the north end of the lake. We boated six fish and kept four of them. We also fhad our other hookups but ended up loosing them before we could get them in the boat. We caught a couple on pop gear and a worm and the rest on a rainbow colored needlefish.


















































Mark


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Looks like similar size fish, where have the big ones gone? I think we saw you pulled up on shore in the provo river arm but it was from a distance. Pop gear always works there and I have no idea why, it looks nothing like in nature?????


----------



## MarkM (Sep 7, 2007)

orvis1 said:


> Looks like similar size fish, where have the big ones gone? I think we saw you pulled up on shore in the provo river arm but it was from a distance. Pop gear always works there and I have no idea why, it looks nothing like in nature?????


Don't think that was us, we stayed on the North end and never got out on the shore. Not sure where the bigger fish were at, I did have one on that felt pretty good but I lost it before I could get a glimpse of it. Getting excited to hit Scofield over the Memorial day weekend.

Mark


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Hopefully ice free for you then. We are heading south to piute and otter for memorial day weekend. Looks like you have about the same kind of boat and family situation I do, we should get togethere and fish/camp sometime.


----------



## takemefishin (Sep 13, 2007)

I personally think that the bigones are a little busy making little fishies at the moment. and when they are done with that they will swim back into the big lake and hopefully get hungry and come out and play. 


tmf


----------

